# Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes?



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Rolling/pulling will happen so excess poke won't be too bad.
Specs:
*Front 18x8
ET = 30 with adapters*
*Rear 18x11
ET = 25 with adapters*
I need to stretch over front and rear wheels and I need your guys help, advice and opinions!
-Casey
Okay since I know everybody like to look at threads with picchers


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (OrangeDUB)*

WOW that's wide. I'm thinking your gonna need 235 or 245 on the rear. 215 or 225 on the front, hope you have a good tire shop to do that one. Falkens are made to be stretched, they're the safest bet. Toyos stretch well if your gonna be pushing the envelope. Good luck, I wanna see these on the car when done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (ridefuel)*

Hey thanks for the help. Do you think that anything below 255 should be considered? I started another thread that got way off topic, but it seemed like 255-265 was about right... I DO know that the oem tires on the wheels were 305's...
Thanks for the tip on the stretch-friendly brands as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (OrangeDUB)*

Size and brand will make a difference. Falkens tread is smaller than toyo. toyo smaller than most others. smaller tread=more stretch. in other words if you put a 255 toyo on the wheel it will stretch less than a 255 falken. if 305 is normal I would say 255 toyo 265 falken, but again it all depends on how much stretch you want. It's gonna come down to pick the tire you want make the best guess on the size and try it out. Unless you find someone with wheels that have the same dimensions as yours and have the same stretch you want. It's custom it will take trial and error. Let the fun begin.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (ridefuel)*

hehe let the fun begin








I have a local vw-friendly shop (owner has 4) so i might just stop by and see if they can play around with sizing...
I think 265 seems to be predominant size so I suppose I'll start there. What should my aspect ratio be with a falken 265?


----------



## ridefuel (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (OrangeDUB)*

again stretching, more aspect, more side wall, more stretch. Im gonna say 40 max but most likely 30/35. If im not mistaken its supposed to be the same as recomended. In other words just change the width not the aspect. so if stock is 305/35/18 start with 35. Let me know how this goes so next time someone asks I can be more certain.








Try pming dedgsus, he has stretched 18 I think, on an R. I don't thin they are 11" I think they are 10", but it may help.


_Modified by ridefuel at 6:30 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Stretch lovers only: 18x11 on a mk4 gti- what tire sizes? (ridefuel)*

Excellent, thanks! My wheels are in the mail as we speak, I'm just spend happy right now and want to plan ahead and know what to get.
I'll PM that guy too thanks


----------

